# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  тембр 2с

## abidox

Ir ienācies Šāds 3 motoru lentinieks ar visiem papīriem jauns (rūpnīcas blombi). Video pieejams šeit 

Var noderēt, kā eksponāts muzejam vai arī, kā bāze pārbūvei.
Sīkāka specifikācija šeit

----------


## Isegrim

Tam "sienas" variantam kaut kas nebija ar pilnvērtīgu stereo, jo pamatā kuģu translācijas tīklam paredzēts. Ja izdodas saregulēt motorus, lai saudzīgi ar plāno banti apietas, var divceļu atskaņošanai brūķēt, ne tikai muzejā turēt. Galvas šim ir pareizās.

----------


## Radionavigators

.....un tembra regulators..un 200w....

Ja nopietni,bij kādreiz sapnis mexāniku no šitā dabūt

----------


## Isegrim

Man bija divi, viens tikpat kā nelietots. Un, neraugoties uz to, ka tinošajiem motoriem esot _īpaši mīkstas_ raksturlīknes, bija piemērots tikai biezajām triacetāta (tip 6) lentām. Plāno rāva un staipīja kā traks. Sovjetu nabadzības apstākļos priekš lauku klubiņa un pašdarbības teātra šāds pusprofesionāls dzelzis bija zelta vērtē. Veikalos _negulēja_ un pakaļ mests netika. Protams, varētu izgatavot magnetofonu no šā un iepriekš minētā 'Jupitera'. Bet kam to vajag? Noteikti zinu, ka atlikušajā dzīvē ar lentu ierakstīšanu vairs nekaitēšos.

----------


## Radionavigators

Nekad nesaki nekad. Lenšenieki atdzimst,par to liecina cenas.Un kur dabūt labus ierakstus?

----------


## M_J

Interesanti, cik precīzi uz kuģiem bija tie 50Hz un līdz ar to lentes pārvietošanas ātrums? Jeb varbūt šim, kuģiem paredzētajam, modelim bija kāds cits risinājums, nevis vienkāršs asinhronais motors?

----------


## Zigis

Distances vadība ir?

----------


## Isegrim

> Distances vadība ir?


 Šim bija iespējamas tik podziņas kabeļa galā.

----------


## Zigis

Pirmaja postā, krievu linkā, pedēja bilde, kastīte augšējā labajā stūrī.

Kaut kur bija jabūt tādai, varu piedāvāt potenciālajam maģa ņēmajam.

----------

